# RecipeDB - KOBA



## Steve (10/2/08)

KOBA  Ale - English Brown  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Kent Old Brown Ale clone. POR were home grown - dont know AA   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.7 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.3 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.025 kg JWM Roasted Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Cluster (Pellet, 7.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 30mins)    10 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     12 ml Danstar - Nottingham         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 39.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 30 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 4 days   Secondary 4 days


----------



## snagler (8/5/08)

Thankyou Steve for the development and work you have done on this Kent old brown recipe.

I made it to your recipe and by jingys it shits on the origingal. A excellent drop indeed, its very good young and with my first tasteings from the keg brought a broad smile and this posting.


----------

